# MDF Pro vs MDF



## techbird (26 May 2020)

Dear all.

Is there any difference between MDF Pro & regular MDF that justifies a 30% cost per meter premium?

I am looking to buy some 18mm sheets for cabinet doors and the easiest place to source (in my location) is wickes (travis-perkins) or champion-timber. Champion only stocks the pro line, which has the price hiked.

For my need I don't need MR. But was surprised to find that a merchant was notably more expensive than a DIY store. Of course this _may_ be easier to understand if the Pro line is noticeably a superior product.

As always, thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## owen (26 May 2020)

If you're making cabinet doors, you need to do it in MRMDF, it's a lot better material to work with, and the edges are nicer to finish. It's also less prone to damage than normal MDF. I honestly can't remember the last time I used normal MDF for anything, and I use MRMDF pretty much every week.


----------



## Chrispy (26 May 2020)

Not come accross pro before but I do think that the Medite premier is much better than the stuff you usually find in the diy sheds.
But as above the MR Mdf is even better still.


----------



## Doug B (26 May 2020)

As Owen says MR MDF is a lot better product to work & much better if you are painting it.
It surprises me you can’t get it cheaper than the Wickes price, according to their website standard 12mm MDF is £19.50 I don’t pay that much for MR MDF from my local timber merchant & it’s not like I’m buying it in volume.


----------



## Geoff_S (26 May 2020)

I've never found Champions to be the most competitive unless you have a trade account.

As for the MDF I only use the premium/MR stuff. It works so much better than the DIY store stuff, especially if routing it.


----------



## techbird (26 May 2020)

Very clear guidance for MR from all. Thank you kindly - everyone makes sense.

Forgive the follow up question; Can anyone recommend a merchant in Surrey, or online merchant for MR MDF at a sane price point? 

Advice is helpful. Thank you.


----------



## peter-harrison (26 May 2020)

If you're using MR MDF, I would urge you to have good extraction or at least to wear a good mask and clean up asap after working it.
I don't know what they put in it, but whatever it is, it's there to kill stuff!


----------



## petertheeater (3 Jun 2020)

I'm currently working on a project in which the client has considerable allergies. We decided on Birch Ply and Medite (brand) ecologique - zero added formaldehyde MDF. Additional items in the project are going to be made using standard Medite Moisture resistant MDF as it machines and finishes very well. See attached pic for information from Medite. 
All small particles are a potential health hazard. 
Fomaldehyde is not the allergy the client has but better safe than sorry. Their main allergy is to isothiazolinones and methylisothiazolinones found in paints and varnishes - mainly the water based varieties. I suspect we are all going to have to be a bit more knowledgeable in these areas.
I would not feel happy putting Non-branded cheapo MDF in someones house, especially bedrooms.


----------



## petermillard (5 Jun 2020)

Any reputable manufacturer of branded products eg Medite, will produce freely available data sheets on their materials. Unfortunately they are also in the business of shifting product, so marketing plays its part, hence products called ‘pro’ or ‘superior’; these are versions of regular MDF, which may well be superior, or aimed at professionals, but they are not moisture resistant, which you should be aiming for if MDF is the most appropriate material for the job. 

MR is also a much better quality board, for not much more money; as a bonus, MR MDF doesn’t typically contain any added formaldehyde, as a different binder is used for the moisture resistance. 

All timber products contain formaldehyde as formaldehyde is a naturally occurring chemical - hence the ‘no added formaldehyde’ line, used in Medite Ecologique, because there is always naturally-occurring formaldehyde in the timber MDF is manufactured from. 

As a general FYI formaldehyde is still used extensively in the cosmetics and clothing industries; you will have more exposure to formaldehyde from a market stall bottle of shampoo, or cheap far-east manufactured shirt, than from any sheet of MDF.

All wood dust is hazardous, and appropriate PPE and/or extraction is essential - whatever materials you use. 

And I agree - anyone making products to fit in customers homes will need to be very much up to speed / on the ball in these areas and should absolutely be buying only branded materials from reputable suppliers, whatever the cost.


----------

